# Shrimps that can live together?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i'm currently running a 5g with 1x marbled crayfish, 4x amano shrimp and about 60+ red cherries and was wondering if there are any other type of shrimps that i can add to it without it cross breeding with the cherries(ie yellow / blue). i know the amano babies wont live cause of the salt water phase and down the road i will move the marbled cray if it gets pregnant but in the mean time i was wondering if there are any other type/colours of shrimps that i can add to the tank without worrying about cross breeding that will leave me with all-brown shrimp.

tank status:
7.5ph
KH 75ish ppm
GH 120ish ppm
one HOB filter with sponged intake
one sponge filter
three texas holey rock
one marimo moss ball
lots of hornworts
picture included


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

greens and crystals


----------

